# Gravad / Graved Lachs



## MarioDD (20. November 2009)

"Mein" Lachs war ganz schwer zu fangen.
Nach einem mehrsekündigen Drill und hartem Kampf, konnte ich ihn mit einem klassischen Schwanzwurzelgriff aus der Kühltruhe in der Fischabteilung unseres "Kauflands" landen. Dabei hielt er sich in Ufernähe auf und biss auf den Wagen 2189.
Vorab: es ist völlig egal, ob Ihr den Lachs nun GravAd oder GravEd Lachs nennt. Ersteres sagen die Skandinavier und letzters die Engländer. Beides heißt aber: "vergraben".
Ich habe diesmal die Exklusiv Variante des Gravad Lachsreifers genommen.
Einfach, weil ich mal wissen wollte ob es Geschmackliche Unterschiede gibt.

Nun aber zur eigentlichen "Prozedur"
Als erstes habe ich eine Frischhaltefolie genommen, welche ich mit demGravad Lachsreifer überzog:







Auf diese Schicht legte ich dann das Filet:






Dann gab es eine weitere Schicht Gravad Lachs Reifer auf die Oberseite des Lachses:






Danach wird die Frischhaltefolie eingeschlagen und der Lachs "verpackt":






Jetzt unterscheidet sich "meine" Methode von vielen anderen. Ich beschwere meinen Fisch nicht mit allerlei Töpfen und Gewichten- sondern ich schweiße den Fisch ein:






Dies hat zum einen den Vorteil, dass man den Kühlschrank sauber lässt und zum anderen ist eine perfekte Reifung gewährleistet. Hierzu sollte man aber kein Billiggerät aus dem "Baumarkt" nehmen, sondern schon einen richtigen Vakkummierer:






Jetzt folgt die Reifung im Kühlschrank. Hier ist der persönliche Geschmack entscheidend. Theoretisch reichen 24 Stunden. Wer es lieber defitig mag, der kann den Fisch auch 96 Stunden (4 Tage) reifen lassen.
Nach den 4 Tagen ist der Fisch gut durchgezogen und eher von festerer Konsistenz-ähnlich einem geräuchertem Schinken.
Je kürzer die Reifezeit, umso weicher das Fleisch.
Auch kann man die Pelle am Lachs lassen.
Das hat den Vorteil, dass man weniger Reifer benötigt und das man die Scheiben besser Schneiden kann. Ich mags eher ohne Pelle. Aber hier sind wie gesagt, die persönlichen Vorlieben entscheidend.
Nach der Reifezeit wird der Fisch kurz abgespült und trockengetupft und ggf. mit Dillspitzen belegt:






Jetzt fehlt eigentlich nur noch eine getoastete Weißbrotscheibe, belegt mit dem gebeizten Lachs, sowie einer Scheibe eines gekochten Ei's ..abgerundet mit ein wenig schwedischem Gravad Lax Senf...
Leider lief uns allem der Sabber und es reichte einfach nicht für ein weiteres Bild.


Bezugsquellen:nur über PN


----------



## Ossipeter (20. November 2009)

*AW: Gravad / Graved Lachs*

Du bist schuld! Meine Tastatur ist vollgesappert!!!


----------



## bacalo (21. November 2009)

*AW: Gravad / Graved Lachs*

@Ossipeter;
Du bist schuld! Meine Tastatur ist vollgesappert!!![/QUOTE]


Und ich musste sie mit frischem Weißbrot trocken tupfen#6.
Interessante Variante und das Ergebnis sieht lecker aus.

Auch ich habe es nicht so mit dem Dill.


----------



## MarioDD (21. November 2009)

*AW: Gravad / Graved Lachs*



Ossipeter schrieb:


> Du bist schuld! Meine Tastatur ist vollgesappert!!!


 
sorry- war nicht meine Absicht!
Ich mach das nieeee wieder 

Übrigens geht das natürlich auch mit Forelle/Saibling und auch mit Hering.
Ich hatte vor länger Zeit das auch mal mit Matjes gemacht- ist ebenfalls sehr lecker.
Es muss nicht immer der "schnöde" Lachs sein...


----------



## schlotterschätt (21. November 2009)

*AW: Gravad / Graved Lachs*






.......und Bier, Biieeerr haste noch verjessen.
Danke schön Mario, der eigentlich Frank heißt, für diesen grausam juten Bericht. Muss ick uuunnbedingt nachmachen.#6

MfG   Schlotterschätt


----------



## MarioDD (21. November 2009)

*AW: Gravad / Graved Lachs*



schlotterschätt schrieb:


> .......und Bier, Biieeerr haste noch verjessen.
> Danke schön Mario, der eigentlich Frank heißt, für diesen grausam juten Bericht. Muss ick uuunnbedingt nachmachen.#6
> 
> MfG Schlotterschätt


 
ne "Berliner Weiße" geht natürlich auch-alternativ das "Berliner Kindl"...#6


----------



## schlotterschätt (21. November 2009)

*AW: Gravad / Graved Lachs*



MarioDD schrieb:


> alternativ das "Berliner Kindl"...#6



Du sagst es !!!  Mein Stammjesöff     :vik:

MfG  Schlotterschätt


----------



## helgen (21. November 2009)

*AW: Gravad / Graved Lachs*

Also das mit dem Beizen wie man das so nennt habe ich dieses Jahr in Schweden gelernt
wie Du das gemacht hast ist einfach Super. Habe das auch so gemacht ich habe mir  dafür extra ein LAVA Vakumiergerät gekauft. Klapp einfach super guten Appetiet.
gr helgen


----------



## MarioDD (23. November 2009)

*AW: Gravad / Graved Lachs*



helgen schrieb:


> Also das mit dem Beizen wie man das so nennt habe ich dieses Jahr in Schweden gelernt
> wie Du das gemacht hast ist einfach Super. Habe das auch so gemacht ich habe mir dafür extra ein LAVA Vakumiergerät gekauft. Klapp einfach super guten Appetiet.
> gr helgen


 


wie du sehen kannst, nutze ich das CASO VC11.
Das ist ebenfalls ein Top Gerät.
Ich nutze dieses seit über einem Jahr - beruflich.
Also ich kann echt nicht meckern! Bis jetzt waren immer alle Näthe dicht. Dabei kam das Gerät gerade mal 60 Euro.
Lava Geräte sind z.T. Baugleich mit Caso-aber auch ebenfalls sehr zu empfehlen.

Und hiermit spart man sich , wie gesagt, das Abdecken und beschweren des Fisches. Der Unterdruck reicht völlig. Auch muss man das austretende Wasser nicht wegkippen. Dieses ist ohnehin durch die Fermentierung ausgetreten und kann nicht mehr zurück.



schlotterschätt schrieb:


> Du sagst es !!! Mein Stammjesöff :vik:
> 
> MfG Schlotterschätt


 
#6


----------



## kaipiranja (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Gravad / Graved Lachs*

Wem das Rezept noch fehlt:


für 1kg Lachs:

4 Esslöffel Salz 
4 Esslöffel Zucker (o. Braunen zucker)
2 zerstossener weißer Pfeffer
1 Hand voll Dillspitzen


...wer es exclusiv mag nimmt Fluer de Sel, Rohrzucker (z.B. Demerara) und frischen Dill, ob sich das euf einem Zuchtlachs aber lohnt ist wohl fraglich 

Gruss, Kai


----------



## HD4ever (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Gravad / Graved Lachs*

sauber ! #6
werd ich bestimmt brauchen im nächsten Frühjahr |bla:
( hoffentlich )


----------



## MarioDD (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Gravad / Graved Lachs*



kaipiranja schrieb:


> Wem das Rezept noch fehlt:
> 
> 
> für 1kg Lachs:
> ...


 
ähm...ist doch bei meinem Rezept dabei!
Ohne Zucker und Salz gehts eh nicht.
Ob nun Fleur de Sel sein muss?! Naja...
Zumindest sollte man kein herkömmliches Supermarkt Salz nehmen.  Meersalz ist ideal!
Auf jeden Fall ist Rohrzucker eine gute Alternative zu herkömmlichen Zucker-allerdings "färbt" dieser den Lachs ein wenig dunkler ein, als normaler Zucker.
Dill ist nicht jedermanns Sache..ich mags allerdings sehr.
Wichtig zum Lachs ist auch der Gravad Lax Senf!

Übrigens geht das nicht nur mit Lachs, sondern auch mit Forelle. Selbst mit Hering/Matjes schmeckts hervorragend.


----------



## leopard_afrika (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Gravad / Graved Lachs*

werde morgen mal im supermarkt gegenüber fischen gehen  , gibt dann fürs abendbrot am 2. feiertag nen leckeres abendbrot!
mal ne frage, wenn ich dann eine hälfte für silvester aufheben möchte, kurz abspülen, trocken tupfen und wieder einschweißen, das sollte doch funzen oder?


----------



## shorty 38 (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Gravad / Graved Lachs*

Hallo Leopard,

ich schweiße meine vor Weihnachten gebeizten Seiten, die ich nicht verbraucht habe, ein und kann sie bei mir in der Gastronomie selbstverständlich bis Silvester benutzen. Ferner kannst Du eingeschweißte Seiten auch einfrieren und bei Bedarf dann auftauen. Wenn diese Seite dann angetaut ist, kannst Du dann richtig gute Tranchen schneiden.

Frohes Fest und einen guten Rutsch
Shorty


----------



## kaipiranja (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Gravad / Graved Lachs*



MarioDD schrieb:


> ähm...ist doch bei meinem Rezept dabei!
> Ohne Zucker und Salz gehts eh nicht.
> Ob nun Fleur de Sel sein muss?! Naja...
> Zumindest sollte man kein herkömmliches Supermarkt Salz nehmen.  Meersalz ist ideal!
> ...



...hm ich sehe hier nur einen Hinweis auf eine fertige Mischung "Lachsreifer" und kein Rezept.
Das Fleur de Sel soll ein pondon zu der "exclusiven Variante" des "Lachsreifers" sein, in dem ja Himlalaya Steinsalz ist...was im Gegensatz zu Fleur de Sel kein Meersalz ist!


Dachte mir einfach nur damit die Leute nicht so lange suchen müssen..schreibst es hier direkt rein...

Wenn hier doch irgendwo ein Rezept stehen sollte dann sry, dann war ich wohl zu blind |wavey:


----------



## forelle03 (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Gravad / Graved Lachs*

Ohne Worte


----------



## MarioDD (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Gravad / Graved Lachs*



kaipiranja schrieb:


> ...hm ich sehe hier nur einen Hinweis auf eine fertige Mischung "Lachsreifer" und kein Rezept.
> Das Fleur de Sel soll ein pondon zu der "exclusiven Variante" des "Lachsreifers" sein, in dem ja Himlalaya Steinsalz ist...was im Gegensatz zu Fleur de Sel kein Meersalz ist!
> 
> 
> ...


 
Richtig, Du hast Recht!
Das nennt man Betriebsblind!
Also in der exklusiven Variante  befindet sich Rohrzucker, sowie Himalaya Steinsalz. Diese Rohstoffe sind natürlich ein bissel teurer und edler-aber immer noch bezahlbar.
Wer nach "Gravad Lax Royal" googelt, wird ein wenig mehr dazu finden.

Natürlich geht auch normaler Zucker und "normales" Meer oder Steinsalz. Man sollte aber wie schon erwähnt, darauf auchten, dass man bei der Fischzubereitung möglichst auf jodiertes Salz aus dem Supermarkt verzichten.
Ideal sind immer unraffinierte Zutaten, um eben ein "raffiniertes" Produkt zu erhalten.
Fleur de Sel ist natürlich eine Variante. Aber eben auch eine teure. Ich selber habs damit noch nicht probiert.
Möglicherweise, muss man  dieses etwas höher dosieren, da F.d.S. relativ mild ist.
Vielleicht hat ja hier jemand schon damit Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## shorty 38 (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Gravad / Graved Lachs*

Fleur de Sel???? Das ist für mich als Koch: Perlen vor die Säue werfen!!!!! Am besten nehmen wir für "die Ratte der Meere (Zuchtlachs)" normales Salz, normalen Zucker, Pfeffer und Dill. Wer schmeckt den Unterschied? Bei einem Buffet von 100 Personen waren alle zufrieden und wir haben noch 15 Kg an Bestellungen für Weihnachten aufgenommen. Für Privat würde ich die gleiche Mischung benutzen und vielleicht zum feinen Nachwürzen Fleur de Sel benutzen. Mein Tipp: Statt FDS einfach das Filet mit Whiskey benetzen. Echt lecker, aber einfacher Whiskey reicht, er muß nicht in der hintersten Hochlandecke 25 Jahre gereift sein. In diesem Sinne weiterhin guten Appetit, Shorty


----------



## MarioDD (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Gravad / Graved Lachs*



shorty 38 schrieb:


> Fleur de Sel???? Das ist für mich als Koch: Perlen vor die Säue werfen!!!!! Am besten nehmen wir für "die Ratte der Meere (Zuchtlachs)" normales Salz, normalen Zucker, Pfeffer und Dill. Wer schmeckt den Unterschied? Bei einem Buffet von 100 Personen waren alle zufrieden und wir haben noch 15 Kg an Bestellungen für Weihnachten aufgenommen. Für Privat würde ich die gleiche Mischung benutzen und vielleicht zum feinen Nachwürzen Fleur de Sel benutzen. Mein Tipp: Statt FDS einfach das Filet mit Whiskey benetzen. Echt lecker, aber einfacher Whiskey reicht, er muß nicht in der hintersten Hochlandecke 25 Jahre gereift sein. In diesem Sinne weiterhin guten Appetit, Shorty


 
ich denke auch, das  FdS eher ungeignet ist.(wirtschaftlich gesehen)
Ich würe aber wie schon erwähnt, unraffiniertes Stein,bzw. Meersalz nehmen.
"Normales" Salz würde ich nicht nehmen-eben weil dort nichts weiter drin ist, als Natriumchlorid und evtl. Jod+Rieselhilfe (Aluminium bzw. Magnesium)
Es gibt zum Supermarktsalz diverse Beiträge im Internet, welche einem die Nackenhaare zu Berge stehen lassen.
Interssant auch die Aussage auf der Salzpackung eines großen Namhaften gelben "Salzherstellers": *BR Jodsalz schmeckt wie normales Salz und ist nur im häuslichen Gebrauch zu verwenden!*

Ähm warum nur? 
Warum wird dem Salz denn Jod beigefügt, wenn eigentlich schon Jod drin war? Warum darf ich das nicht den Tieren als Leckstein geben?
Interessant auch dazu diese Aussage *Klick* (auch wenn die Website grausig aussieht)

PS. habe mit der Seite und deren Aussage nicht das Geringste zu tun.


----------



## kaipiranja (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Gravad / Graved Lachs*



shorty 38 schrieb:


> Fleur de Sel???? Das ist für mich als Koch: Perlen vor die Säue werfen!!!!! Am besten nehmen wir für "die Ratte der Meere (Zuchtlachs)" normales Salz, normalen Zucker, Pfeffer und Dill. Wer schmeckt den Unterschied? Bei einem Buffet von 100 Personen waren alle zufrieden und wir haben noch 15 Kg an Bestellungen für Weihnachten aufgenommen. Für Privat würde ich die gleiche Mischung benutzen und vielleicht zum feinen Nachwürzen Fleur de Sel benutzen. Mein Tipp: Statt FDS einfach das Filet mit Whiskey benetzen. Echt lecker, aber einfacher Whiskey reicht, er muß nicht in der hintersten Hochlandecke 25 Jahre gereift sein. In diesem Sinne weiterhin guten Appetit, Shorty




;+...ich hatte das Fleu de Sel für Zuchtlach das ebenfalls in Frage gestellt...bei einem Wildfang wäre es mir das aber Wert...

KAi


----------



## MarioDD (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Gravad / Graved Lachs*



kaipiranja schrieb:


> ;+...ich hatte das Fleu de Sel für Zuchtlach das ebenfalls in Frage gestellt...bei einem Wildfang wäre es mir das aber Wert...
> 
> KAi


 
hatte leider bisher noch keine wirkliche Vergleichsmöglichkeit...aber schmeckt man wirklich der Unterschied zw. Zucht,- und Wildlachs?
Müsste nicht sogar der Zuchtlachs besset schmecken?


----------



## kaipiranja (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Gravad / Graved Lachs*



MarioDD schrieb:


> hatte leider bisher noch keine wirkliche Vergleichsmöglichkeit...aber schmeckt man wirklich der Unterschied zw. Zucht,- und Wildlachs?
> Müsste nicht sogar der Zuchtlachs besset schmecken?




...wieso sollte der Zuchtlachs besser schmecken !?!?;+

Mit Wildfang meine ich selbst gefangenen Lachs und der ist mit 0815 Zuchtlachs wohl kaum zu vergleichen...von dem ideellen Wert mal ganz abgesehen...


KAI


----------



## Jacky Fan (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Gravad / Graved Lachs*

selbst gefangen schmeckt immer besser  als wie gekauft


----------

